

Ask HN: Is it worthwhile to do major graphic design reworks? - josh_fyi

Our site, FiveYearItch.com, is growing nicely with  new software engineers and employers.<p>Functional improvements with user feedback have paid off. However, the overall graphic design is still where it started -- it's not easy to replace L&#38;F.<p>Graphic design can make all the difference, but we'd like to ask HN: Is this sort of expensive rework worthwhile, when functional tweaks are available for A/B testing?
======
chris_dcosta
Just had a quick look at your site code. It's actually nicely done, and
shouldn't be too difficult to get a CSS guy in to start to knock it into
shape.

I think the basic layout is there, but you need more of a lightness of touch,
that you would mainly get from someone who does CSS polishing all the time.

~~~
josh_fyi
Thanks, I see we can get a lot just out of a CSS touchup.

------
amys
Nice site! I signed up -- great idea!

The graphic design is quite good as it is, but a graphic facelift is not that
expensive, so long as you stick to re-skinning the site -- CSS, images, etc.
-- as opposed to major layout and content changes.

So, yes, go ahead with that. It's at least worth trying.

~~~
mandytolliver
Right, I signed up after trying out the quiz. It was the cute idea that
brought me in, not the graphic design (though that's pretty good).

I'd say that FiveYearItch exists to get people job offers. So, the graphic
design is not core, and you don't need to sweat it.

------
codexity
No, push harder on the functional improvements.

For sites like yours, you want users to sign up, not to spend all day on site.
Stickiness is important, but your priority has to be customer acquisition, and
for that, the design is fine.

------
mehmedrecip
The graphic design is funny and cartoony. Not usual in a job site, but I it's
good stuff!

No need for any changes.

I registered at FiveYearItch a while ago, and it is doing quite well for me.
So, keep it up!

------
meerita
Graphic design is not the problem. The style it is. I recommend you first try
to see what style you want to fit on your web, then a designer like me can
sketch on a well defined grid a proper design. Organize all the info, spaces,
and make it balanced. But you first need to find what style your company
should have. A designer also can recommend you many things: trends, examples
or can guide you on certain styles options that can fit, but those are
hypothesis. The true numbers will come later, based on evidence.

------
scottalpert
I'm assuming you don't have an in-house designer and are outsourcing.

In that case, stick to what you are good at and polish functionality.

Some top webapps have done well with weak design -- take a look at Google and
FB.

------
rparente
I like the look and feel, but it's not why I signed up. I appreciate the
message of being open to opportunities all the time, so I decided to give it a
try. p.s. great job on the quiz on the front page.

------
mandytolliver
Can you do more minor graphical changes, and A/B-test those?

~~~
mehmedrecip
Yes. Even if it would be expensive to pay for a full re-design and coding to
match, you can tweak graphic design just as you can tweak functionality.

------
lifeisstillgood
Yes.

(just signed up, but defintiely you could be a lot "cleaner")

~~~
josh_fyi
So... if you signed up, maybe that means that it does the job as-is? ;-)

